# me 262 trainings film



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2007)

Luftwaffe training film (1944). The original audio is long since gone. However, the replaced narration is that of Franz Steigler, who flew the plane and watched the film during the war

Me-262 Training Film (1944).


----------

